# Still fishing! Hopedale la



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey guy's sorry for the long abscence but things have been hectic and for awhile I could not log on the forum to do reports and keep everyone up to date, but I am back now and will keep them coming.

Just to let yall know all of our waters in Hopedale are open to fishing and no oil at all in the fishing grounds. Keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way. Oh and the fish are biting just like they alway's do this time of year. Come on over and get some on the end of your line.

Also I wanted to say thanks to all the people that have E mailed me with thier concern for me with this oils spill. THANKS I MEAN IT.

But God willing and he is in control I will keep fishing as long as possible. 

Here are some pic's from some recent trips for you to enjoy

CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569

New Orleans fishing guide specializing in Louisiana speckled trout fishing and light tackle fishing charters.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man I gotta get over to Hopedale soon!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Might just have to get a little wager going on Gene. You take the wife and wendell, and me and Alex will go with Jason and see who can bag the most  I aint scared Wendell still hasnt caught a Red!!!


----------

